# Schumann's Adagio & Allegro. My recording. Tell me what do you think about this



## CloseToTheBridge (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

It sounds great! Well done. I enjoyed listening to that.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, it's good. Thanks.


----------

